# Meet Molly



## ni3k (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi everyone, this is our 14week old puppy, 
been having a lurk through and its good to see other people having similar issues, fortunately she is now 95% house trained and sleeps soundly in her crate every night making our lives much easier 
the other puppy in the pictures is her brother who is owned by our friends, when they are together its constant mayhem for 5 hours until they pass out!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome and thank you for posting pictures. We all go into withdrawal if we don't get them on a regular basis. Molly looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Love her. What a sweetie


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Molly and her brother look like more fun than a barrel of monkeys.
That's so cool a friend owns a litter mate.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Molly and her brother are so sweet and beautiful. What is his name? Is his family willing to post and put pictures up here as well? I hope that the two of them keep playing with each other and have sleep overs or should I say play overs ;D . Have you noticed any male vs female personality differences? What puppy food do they eat? I wish the families all a safe and joyous New Year


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

They are both just adorable!! And it sure is nice that Molly gets to stay in touch with her brother like that.


----------

